# Pea and Carrot



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not sure if I ever posted pics of my two before, but here they are after a shower last night. They don't normally go in the bathroom, but they didn't mind. Carrot once jumped into a bath FULL of water by choice!


Pea is a 'half dumbo' runt of the litter. She is a tiny thing!










Carrot is a little more robust, she is a hooded dumbo, who is perhaps ever so slightly overweight (the vet wasn't too worried)










They are both just over a year old now.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pardon my asking, but what is a 'half hooded'?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

do they have tails?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I love Pea!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Forensic said:


> Pardon my asking, but what is a 'half hooded'?


I meant to say half dumbo, meaning that although she is supposedly dumbo, her ears are somewhere between fully dumbo and 'normal'

She isnt hooded at all, I just don't pay attention to what I write...


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

MopyDream44 said:


> do they have tails?


Lol, yeah, at least 6 inch of tail each, you just can't see that on the close up photo - Carrot looks like a Chinchilla in that pic, but I assure you she is definitley a rat


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

very cute! btw: a rat cant be half dumbo, her parents just prolly didnt have the desired large hanging ears. She actually doesnt look like a dumbo at all, but I cant really tell from the pics. Adorable girls though! How long have you had them?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd have to see a face on to see if she was dumbo or not... but savveth is right, it can't really be 'half-dumbo'


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

She is a dumbo, she just doesn't look 'as dumbo' as Carrot. So I am going to keep calling her a half dumbo.

As for straight on pics.... Maybe if she ever sits still.

I got these 2 last October after a couple of years off from the little beasties.


----------

